# Garage sale day and town-wide cleanup day



## debodun (Feb 7, 2017)

Our town used to schedule 2 "clean-up" days a year on the first Saturdays in June and November. On those days, a trash and recycling company comes and sets up at the town garage and resident can bring large items for disposal (for a fee, of course). 

Three years ago, for some reason, the town board moved the June date up to the third Saturday in May (this was when we used to have the town-wide garage sale), and they bumped the sale day back to Mother's Day weekend because the board claimed people wanted cleanup day AFTER the sale day. I know from experience, any holiday weekend is not a good time to have a garage sale. Also, it is my feeling that if the things you have for sale are going to the dump anyway, are they really fit items to sell? 

I wish they had just left things the way they were.


----------

